# Morning Doves...Really?



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Are you boys really going back out this year and shoot Morning Doves again? I urge each of you fellers to switch over to those damnedable ECD's and leave those sweet Morning Doves alone. I mean really, they aren't hurtin nothing. They can wake us in the morning with their soft coo, their gentle monogamous nature should be a lesson to us all, and finally, admit it, they aren't big enough or taste enough to consider good table fair. Leave 'em alone this year, give your conscience a break, you'll feel better about yourself in the morning.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't discriminate. I am an equal opportunity killer/eater of the legal dove species!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

We have another dove species, the African collared dove its similar to the ECD only a lighter cream color, same black collar, same size, and they all hang out in my backyard-O,-

Edit--- Also an envasive species.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I agree with BPturkeys, leave the morning doves alone. But on a serious note, yeah, get as many ECD as you can!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Grouse hunting sounds better to me. Nothing wrong with doves, but a nice walk in the pines and aspens with shotgun in hand is hard to beat.8)


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes - really! Wrap those little babies up with a slice of jalapeño and bacon and throw them on the grill!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

My problem with ECDs is that they only seem to congregate in the city and on farms. So I don't get many opportunities to hunt them.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Personally, my feathers get ruffled when any group of hunters starts grousing about the legal activities of another group of hunters. We keep pidgeon-footing on these issues and soon the antis with their legal-eagles will block us out completely. Remember, what's sauce for the goose is sauce for the gander. Mourning doves are still sustainable by all reports, let's not chukar out with the bath water.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

One of the reasons I got me a 20 gauge was for doves!! We do a week long trip every year. To bad the invasive collard doves hang out where they are safe.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

If it makes you feel any better BP, I shoot the vast majority of my doves in the evening. But I don't see why time of day should be an issue.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Dunkem said:


> One of the reasons I got me a 20 gauge was for doves!! We do a week long trip every year. To bad the invasive collard doves hang out where they are safe.


Slingshots are pretty nifty, as are pigeon traps and sunflower seeds  All in the name of conservation of course.

**And at the top of the page, you know it is a good solution


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

johnnycake said:


> Slingshots are pretty nifty, as are pigeon traps and sunflower seeds  All in the name of conservation of course.
> 
> **And at the top of the page, you know it is a good solution


Havey ou tried trapping them? Do those pigeon traps work?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Dunkem, yeah the pigeon traps work quite well. But you will have to keep a close eye on it and release the other birds that get trapped in there. Also, the local cat/dog/mink population can learn quickly that they can get an easy meal from the trap. We only have done it when we are home and watching/checking out the window every 3-5 mins to minimize risks. We did have to chase off a kestrel once that really wanted in the cage, and boy, am I glad he didn't get in!


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Are you boys really going back out this year and shoot *Turkeys* again? I urge each of you fellers to switch over to those damnedable ECD's and leave those sweet *Turkeys* alone. I mean really, they aren't hurtin nothing. They can wake us in the morning with their soft *gobble*, their gentle *polygamous *nature should be a lesson to us all, and finally, admit it, they aren't *tender *enough or taste enough to consider good table fair. Leave 'em alone this year, give your conscience a break, you'll feel better about yourself in the morning.

How do ya like them apples


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

Airborne said:


> Are you boys really going back out this year and shoot *Turkeys* again? I urge each of you fellers to switch over to those damnedable ECD's and leave those sweet *Turkeys* alone. I mean really, they aren't hurtin nothing. They can wake us in the morning with their soft *gobble*, their gentle *polygamous *nature should be a lesson to us all, and finally, admit it, they aren't *tender *enough or taste enough to consider good table fair. Leave 'em alone this year, give your conscience a break, you'll feel better about yourself in the morning.
> 
> How do ya like them apples


Exactly what I was thinking...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Does anyone else find the squawk of an ECD horribly obnoxious?

I have always liked to listen to birds, but an ECD sounds awful.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Bax* said:


> Does anyone else find the squawk of an ECD horribly obnoxious?
> 
> I have always liked to listen to birds, but an ECD sounds awful.


They sound like a sick owl.:?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I never said nothin about tender. Where did you come up with tender? I am aguessin you are conceding "big enough" as fact so you had to come with something. Sure, doves can be tender if you pick out the babies to shoot, but I got a sneakin suspicion you guys are just blastin away at anything that happens to fly by. I am ok with you shooting singles cause somebody else has probably already shot its lifetime mate and it's sole purpose for existence is mute...they might as well be culled and eaten. I'll yield one point about doves, they don't weigh much so even little girls can pack 'em back to the truck.

Gee, and I thought I had to drive clear up to Strawberry to do any trollin.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Man, with the reaction to killing mourning doves, I better keep quiet about my elk calf, deer fawn, and antelope fawn killing proclivities! The most fundamental law of nature is that the cuter the animal is, the better it tastes.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Well I'm not telling anyone how my hunt goes for reasons of fear of being called a dove killer. Good heck it is one of the funnest hunts for me, I cant wade the marsh because of bad leg, can't hike for the famed WTP for same reason, have to depend on someone getting me to where I can shoot ducks, I will sit on my water hole and just be quiet. Good Lord!!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Dunkem said:


> Well I'm not telling anyone how my hunt goes for reasons of fear of being called a dove killer. Good heck it is one of the funnest hunts for me, I cant wade the marsh because of bad leg, can't hike for the famed WTP for same reason, have to depend on someone getting me to where I can shoot ducks, I will sit on my water hole and just be quiet. Good Lord!!


Ugh! I can't believe you would ambush those poor doves while they are attempting to parch their dry beaks in these temperatures! That is practically baiting! For shame sir! You really should let me know when/where you are going so I can, err, provide you with, err, the proper, um, moral reinforcement to resist temptation.

*and at the top of the page again, so how can you resist?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> ............................................The most fundamental law of nature is that the cuter the animal is, the better it tastes.


I didn't know that.

.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

;-)

Goob, your just luck those PPPtarmagans ain't real Pcute or everybody be out blask them in the face along with the Doves.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm using the dove hunt to get some practice for the pheasant hunt in South Dakota in November. 
I'm already over 50 ECD doves in my backyard. :mrgreen:


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Between air rifles, slingshots, and the pidgeon traps my dad's count hit 300 on Sunday since last July! Many tasty dishes have been had from those birds, but man do they get suspicious of open windows fast!


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

6 dove breast fried with gravy and grits is one fine meal.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

If anyone is having a problem with ECD's and the area is open to hunting let me know I'd like to come over with my grandson and help you with that problem.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Lost, my dad and I talked about doing this but never did. The number of ECDs around Scipio/Aurora is mindboggling. We thought it could be interesting to knock on a few farmhouses and offer some $ or labor to let us use air rifles to shoot ECDs for the day. I've never seen a place with that many ECDs, and every time we would drive to Fishlake it was the same.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

johnnycake said:


> Lost, my dad and I talked about doing this but never did. The number of ECDs around Scipio/Aurora is mindboggling. We thought it could be interesting to knock on a few farmhouses and offer some $ or labor to let us use air rifles to shoot ECDs for the day. I've never seen a place with that many ECDs, and every time we would drive to Fishlake it was the same.


Well if you get a few folks to let you blast some I'd put in a day of work and take out a few. I was raised on a farm so nothing new to me.

In fact I had a job interview today and the person interviewing me was well more than a couple of years younger...he looked at me and said "you know this job requires a lot of work and energy, do you think you can handle it"? Obviously referring to my age....I looked at the butt wipe square in the face and asked him what he is doing at 4:00 every morning when I am up and working.....he wouldn't respond....then finally I said, son, I was raised on a farm and have been working those long hours with hard work since before I can remember and I'm sure I can outwork you without trying......I guess I won't get the job since he was an a hole.


----------

